

Don't substitute MVP for beta - simenfur
http://blog.iterate.no/2012/12/05/dont-substitute-mvp-for-beta/

======
tombang
This is so true! I see it all the time how especially marketing managers mix
the MVP-konsept with alfa, betas and big launches.

Shouldn´t marketing and product managers support this way of testing, to avoid
hurting the brand?

Another important point for me is to combine MVP with off-branding. If you
already have brand that people like, you might influence users if you revile
your brand - and visa versa

